# 100 Movies to See Before You Die



## Chee (Mar 23, 2009)

How many have you seen? :ho


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thirty-six.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 23, 2009)

And pieces of a few others.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 23, 2009)

71                       .


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 23, 2009)

About 15 x) But Im pretty young so I have plenty of time to watch the other 85 movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2009)

1) 12 Angry Men
2) 2001 Space Odyssey(only parts)
3) 400 Blows
4) Alien
5) Apocalypse Now
6) Bicycle Thief
7) Blazing Saddles
8) Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
9) Citizen Kane
10) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
11) Die Hard
12) E.T
13) Enter the Dragon
14) Exorcist
15) Godfather 2
16) Good, bad and the ugly
17) Goodfellas(only parts)
18) Graduate
19) Grand Illusion
20) Groundhogs day
21) Hard Days Night
22) Jaws
23) King Kong
24) Lawrence of Arabia
25) Lord of the Rings
26) Matrix
27) Monty Python and the Holy Grail
28) Animal House
29) Nosferatu(parts of it)
30) On the Water Front
31) One Flew over the Cuckoo's nest
32) Princess Mononoke
33) Psycho
34) Pulp Fiction
35) Raiders of the Lost Arc
36) Rashomon
37) Rear Window
38) Rocky
39) Saving Private Ryan
40) Seven Samurai
41) Silence of the Lambs
42) Snow White
43) Star Wars
44) Terminator 2
45) Third Man
46) Titanic
47) To Kill a Mockingbird
48) Toy Story
49) Usual Suspects
50) Vertigo
51) Wizard of Oz

Aw, that's it. Blue Velvet is on my netflix right now......so is M.


----------



## Chee (Mar 23, 2009)

47.

53 more to go.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2009)

Ha! I beat Chee!


----------



## Chee (Mar 23, 2009)

I wonder if its because you're in your 20s? :ho

And its only by 4, silly.


----------



## ez (Mar 23, 2009)

39 of those.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice, I've seen 53 films on that list.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 23, 2009)

1) 12 Angry Men
1.5) 2001: Space Odyssey (only stayed awake for like half of it)
2) Alien
3) Annie Hall
4) Apocalypse Now
5) Blade Runner
6) Blazing Saddles
7) Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
8) Casablanca
9) Chinatown
10) Citizen Kane 
11) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
12) Die Hard
13) Do The Right Thing 
14) Doctor Strangelove
15) E.T.
16) Enter the Dragon
17) The Exorcist
18) The Godfather
19) The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
20) The Graduate
21) Groundhog Day
22) It's a Wonderful Life
23) Lawrence of Arabia
24) Lord of the Rings
25) M
26) The Maltese Falcon
27) Monty Python and the Holy Grail
28) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
29) Princess Monoke
30) Psycho
31) Pulp Fiction
32) Raging Bull
33) Raiders of the Lost Ark
34) Rashomon
35) Rebel Without a Cause
36) Rocky
37) Saving Private Ryan
38) Schindler's List
39) The Searchers
40) Seven Samurai
41) The Shawshank Redemption
42) The Silence of the Lambs
43) Snow White
44) The Sound of Music
45) Terminator 2
46) Titanic [Mad Gay]
47) To Kill a Mockingbird
48) Toy Story
49) The Usual Suspects
50) The Wizard of Oz
51) Vertigo

List has some questionable picks and exclusions.

Edit: 52) Goodfellas


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 23, 2009)

Only a mere 38


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 24, 2009)

I've seen 40 of them.  There was several I've never even heard of before.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2009)

Adonis said:


> 1) 12 Angry Men
> 1.5) 2001: Space Odyssey (only stayed awake for like half of it)
> 2) Alien
> 3) Annie Hall
> ...



Gah! How dare you tie me!

How dare I not have seen the most movies on this list out of everyone here! I'm so ashamed!


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 24, 2009)

Only 26. I need to watch more of these so called 'clazzicz'.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Gah! How dare you tie me!



Actually, I forgot to list Goodfellas


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Actually, I forgot to list Goodfellas



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## On and On (Mar 24, 2009)

*doesn't see Casino on the list*

*is skeptical*


----------



## Even (Mar 24, 2009)

I've seen 25 of 'em 
Guess I still have some more I need to see


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 24, 2009)

just             47


----------



## Starrk (Mar 24, 2009)

> 1. 2001: A Space Odyssey
> 2. Alien
> 3. Apocalypse Now
> 4. Blade Runner
> ...



36%, apparently. #26 is one of my personal faves, BTW.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 24, 2009)

12 Angry Men
2001 A Space Odyssey
Alien
Apocalypse Now
Blade Runner
Blazing Saddles
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Die Hard
Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
Duck Soup
E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial
Enter the Dragon
The Exorcist
The Godfather
The Godfather, Part II
Goldfinger
Goodfellas
The Graduate
Groundhog Day
Jaws
King Kong
The Lord of the Rings
The Matrix
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
National Lampoon's Animal House
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Psycho
Pulp Fiction
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Rocky
Saving Private Ryan  
Schindler's List
The Shawshank Redemption
The Silence of the Lambs
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs  
The Sound of Music
Star Wars
Terminator 2: Judgment Day  
This is Spinal Tap
Titanic
To Kill a Mockingbird
Toy Story
The Usual Suspects
The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 24, 2009)

Barely any at all. Ones I have seen from that list are: Alien, Blade Runner, Bonnie and Clyde, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, Casablanca, Citizen Kane, Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, Die Hard, E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial, Fast Times At Ridgemont High, The Godfather, Goldfinger, 
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly, The Graduate, It's a Wonderful Life, Jaws, Lawrence of Arabia, The Lord of the Rings, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest (My favorite movie. :3), Princess Mononoke (duddeee, anime on the list ), Raiders of the Lost Ark, Rocky, Schindler's List, The Silence of the Lambs, Singin' in the Rain, The Sound of Music, Star Wars, Terminator 2: Judgment Day, Titanic, Toy Story, and The Wizard of Oz.

Totalling 31, more than I would have thought. Some day I'm going to have to watch Snow White. >.>;


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2009)

Surprised "The Good The Bad and the Ugly" is the only Leone film to make it......I guess it deserves it, as it's the most entertaining of his 4/4 star classics.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 24, 2009)

that list is crap

not that theres bad movies in there but those arent the 100 movies you NEED to see

theres way better options


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> that list is crap
> 
> not that theres bad movies in there but those arent the 100 movies you NEED to see
> 
> theres way better options



Pretty much...


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 24, 2009)

For me it's:

1) Die Hard
2) Duck Soup
3) E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial
4) Jaws
5) Lord of the Rings
6) The Matrix
7) On the Waterfront
8) Raiders of the Lost Ark
9) Snow White
10) The Sound of Music
11) Terminator 2: Judgement Day
12) To Kill a Mockingbird
13) Toy Story
14) The Wizard of Oz
15) Saving Private Ryan

15... I need to watch more movies


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 24, 2009)

Only 7


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2009)

Shit, I've only seen roughly a quarter of the movies on that list, and there are some that I've been _meaning _to see, too.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Mar 24, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Only 7



 Ha, I've only seen 6. 

 It's only because I read more books than I watch movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are the ones that I have seen:

0-9
12 Angry Men (1957)
A
Alien (1979)
Apocalypse Now (1979)
B
Blade Runner (1982)
Blazing Saddles (1974)
Bonnie and Clyde (1967)
C
Crouching Tiger, Hidden
Dragon (2000)
D
Die Hard (1988)
E
E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial (1982)
Enter the Dragon (1973)
The Exorcist (1973)
G
The Godfather (1972)
Goodfellas (1990)
The Graduate (1967)
Groundhog Day (1993)
I
It?s a Wonderful Life (1946)
J
Jaws (1975)
K
King Kong (1933)
L
The Lord of the Rings (2001)
M
The Matrix (1999)
Monty Python and the Holy
Grail (1975)
N
Nosferatu (1922)
O
One Flew Over the Cuckoo?s Nest (1975)
P
Princess Mononoke (1999)
Psycho (1960)
Pulp Fiction (1994)
R
Raging Bull (1980)
Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
Rashomon (1951)
Rocky (1976)
S
Saving Private Ryan (1998)
Schindler?s List (1993)
Seven Samurai (1954)
The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
The Silence of the Lambs (1991)
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (1937)
Star Wars (1977)
T
Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991)
Titanic (1997)
Toy Story (1995)
U
The Usual Suspects (1995)
V
W
The Wizard of Oz (1939)


----------



## Para (Mar 24, 2009)

46... less than half? wat

Though I have a few of those on DVD from where I bought them cheaply and didn't get around to watching them... so I could manage over half by the end of the week I guess 



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> that list is crap
> 
> not that theres bad movies in there but those arent the 100 movies you NEED to see
> 
> theres way better options


Agreed.



FitzChivalry said:


> there are some that I've been _meaning _to see, too.


Yeah I know right  damn, I guess I'm going to work on these before the imdb top 250 then.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2009)

Film 4 did a season and showed most of them and I've watched about 70 of those movies, most of the 40's one I haven't seen tho, anyway Mononoke is on the list yet no Grave of the fireflies?


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2009)

I just raped my family's Netflix account and added some of the movies on that list. :ho


----------



## Para (Mar 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> I just raped my family's Netflix account and added some of the movies on that list. :ho



Good call. I'm probably going to jot a lot of these down and try and get copies myself.

I'm sure they made us watch Paths of Glory in one of my classes once, but I can't be sure because I was probably hungover or something at the time. The name's definitely familiar see... I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 24, 2009)

Three!


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2009)

They forgot one movie.

"Whatever the hell MartialHorror writes".

I really want to see "M".


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

I've seen *77* of them.

a pretty decent list on the whole, includes a fair number of my absolute favorites.

Also nice to see some great films that usually get overlooked simply because they are foreign, or really old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2009)

I raped my family and might be watching some of these soon.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2009)

only 36 which is really depressing, especially since I own most of the movies on the list...


----------



## Para (Mar 26, 2009)

Elijah Snow said:


> only 36 which is really depressing, especially since I own most of the movies on the list...



I know what you mean. On a positive note, this thread inspired me to finally watch my DVD of "Do The Right Thing". Excellent movie. Ashamed that I never watched it earlier.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2009)

> that list is crap
> 
> not that theres bad movies in there but those arent the 100 movies you NEED to see
> 
> theres way better options


*ALL* opinion lists are bullshit


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2009)

lol, I watched "Blood Feast" yesterday and decided that for every 10 movies I have on netflix(my personal list), I'm going to add one of these movies.

"M", "Blue Velvet" and "2001" are on my list now.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I watched "Blood Feast" yesterday and decided that for every 10 movies I have on netflix(my personal list), I'm going to add one of these movies.
> 
> "M", "Blue Velvet" and "2001" are on my list now.



lol, I have like the first 15 movies that I haven't seen on my list now. 

Plus I added a couple from the recommended. :ho Personally, I can't wait for M to come, I've had it in my list for a while.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2009)

What I like about "M" is that its a movie I'd review..........Movies like "400 Blows" are great and all, but have no place in a site called "Martial Horror".


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2009)

And its one of the first talkies. And talkies are cool. :ho


----------



## Munken (Mar 26, 2009)

oh wow only 27


----------



## kizuna (Apr 4, 2009)

i've seen 32 of them... although there are other lists of films to see before you die out there...


----------



## Raviene (Apr 4, 2009)

so...you die after seeing all the movies eh 

glad i only watched 23


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 4, 2009)

I watched 24 of them, just watched shawshank redemption two days ago. I'm surprised that Forest Gump isn't on the list


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2009)

27 and no scareface on the list that sucks


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2009)

I've only seen 20 of them .


----------



## fugthimble (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, I've only seen 12, so yeah.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

fugthimble said:


> Well, I've only seen 12, so yeah.



You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## fugthimble (Apr 5, 2009)

I KNOWWWWW.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 5, 2009)

lol, twelve for me as well.

I'm not much of a cinema-goer. And Titanic should not be on there, along with some others.


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 5, 2009)

i own over 100 dvd and 150 vhs tapes... so yea i seen plenty of movies


----------



## fugthimble (Apr 5, 2009)

I've seen my share of movies, most of them sucking ass.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 5, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *ALL* opinion lists are bullshit



QFT.

/lol10char


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) 12 Angry Men
> 2) 2001 Space Odyssey(only parts)
> 3) 400 Blows
> 4) Alien
> ...



52) Blue Velvet
53) M

Added 8 1/2, all about Eve and African Queen(in saved section) to my netflix.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2009)

Did you like M, Martial?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2009)

Yup, I'd give it a 4/4.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome. :ho

Still need to Watch Blue Velvet and three other films on the list. But I'm really lazy lately.


----------



## sel (Apr 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _14 that I've seen_ 



Breathless  (1960)
The Godfather  (1972)
Groundhog Day  (1993)
The Lord of the Rings (2001,2002,2003)
The Matrix (1999)
Raiders of the Lost Ark  (1981)
Roman Holiday  (1953)
The Shawshank Redemption  (1994)
Singin' in the Rain  (1952)
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs  (1937)
The Sound of Music  (1965)
To Kill a Mockingbird  (1962)
Toy Story  (1995)
The Usual Suspects  (1995)
Wild Strawberries  (1957)




Seen some of M, Do the Right Thing, Titanic & Pulp Fiction

edit: You've seen that many of them MH? Damn


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2009)

sel said:


> *Spoiler*: _14 that I've seen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MH see's all................Well, except the 46 movies on that list that I haven't seen........and plenty of others.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 30, 2009)

Like 6     ...


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Like 6     ...



Now, that's just sad.


----------



## zantha (May 2, 2009)

i've seen 45 on the list


----------



## Disturbia (May 2, 2009)

Only 41 of them.

And why isn't TDK on the list?


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2009)

Updated:



> 1. The 400 Blows
> 2. The Bicycle Thief
> 3. Blade Runner
> 4. Blazing Saddles
> ...



Wait...wah? Last time I had 47...

Maybe I counted all of the Lord of the Rings for three separate films instead of one on the list.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 2, 2009)

I can't take any list seriously that doesn't have Big Trouble In Little China in it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2009)

Chee said:


> Updated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, Mine's bigger than yours.


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2009)

Old fart.


----------



## Worm Juice (May 3, 2009)

Clueless


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2009)

1) 12 Angry Men
2) 2001 Space Odyssey
3) 400 Blows
4) Alien
5) Apocalypse Now
6) Bicycle Thief
7) Blazing Saddles
8) Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
9) Citizen Kane
10) Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
11) Die Hard
12) E.T
13) Enter the Dragon
14) Exorcist
15) Godfather 2
16) Good, bad and the ugly
17) Goodfellas(only parts)
18) Graduate
19) Grand Illusion
20) Groundhogs day
21) Hard Days Night
22) Jaws
23) King Kong
24) Lawrence of Arabia
25) Lord of the Rings
26) Matrix
27) Monty Python and the Holy Grail
28) Animal House
29) Nosferatu(parts of it)
30) On the Water Front
31) One Flew over the Cuckoo's nest
32) Princess Mononoke
33) Psycho
34) Pulp Fiction
35) Raiders of the Lost Arc
36) Rashomon
37) Rear Window
38) Rocky
39) Saving Private Ryan
40) Seven Samurai
41) Silence of the Lambs
42) Snow White
43) Star Wars
44) Terminator 2
45) Third Man
46) Titanic
47) To Kill a Mockingbird
48) Toy Story
49) Usual Suspects
50) Vertigo
51) Wizard of Oz
52) M
53) Blue Velvet
54) Annie Hall
55) Battle of Algiers. 

Updated


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Alien
2. Blade Runner
3. E.T. the Extra-Terrestial
4. The Exorcist
5. Goldfinger
6. Goodfellas
7. Jaws
8. King Kong
9. The Lord of the Rings
10. M*A*S*H
11. The Matrix
12. Monthy Pyton and the Holy Grail
13. Pulp Fiction
14. Raiders of the Lost Ark
15. Saving Private Ryan
16. The Shawshank Redemption
17. The Silence of the Lambs
18. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
19. Star Wars
20. Terminator 2: Judgement Day
21. Titanic
22. Toy Story
23. The Usual Suspects
24. When Harry met Sally...
25. The Wizard of Oz




25... still lot to see.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) 12 Angry Men
> 2) 2001 Space Odyssey
> 3) 400 Blows
> 4) Alien
> ...



56) 8 1/2
57) Blade Runner
58) All About Eve

Bout to watch Blow Up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

Too much trouble to count but I have seen a lot of them it seems. I don't really trust lists like this anyway.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Bout to watch Blow Up.



I started to fast forward the movie half way through. The pacing is annoyingly slow.


----------



## pajamas (May 30, 2009)

I've only seen ten.

More into comedys....


----------



## mary no jutsu (May 31, 2009)

1) 2001 space odyssey 
2)annie hall
3) casablanca
4)crouching tiger hidden dragon
5)Die hard
6)E.T.
7) the Exorcist
8) the graduate
9)A hard day's night
10)Jaws
11) Lawrence of Arabia (don't know if this counts since I was like six)
12)The Lord of the rings
13) The Matrix
14) one flew over the cukoo's nest
15) princess mononoke
16)psycho
17)raiders of the lost ark
18)rear window
19) rebel without a cause
20)rocky
21) roman holiday (first old movie I watched)
22)Schindler's list
23)The shawshank redemption
24) the silence of the lambs
25) snow white and the seven dwarves
26) some like it hot
27) the sound of music
28)titanic
29) to kill a mocking bird
30) the usual suspects
31) vertigo
32) the wizard of oz


Why the hell isn't gone with the wind here?


----------



## KT.Bass (May 31, 2009)

16. I need to see more movies.


----------



## Felt (May 31, 2009)

15

Why isn't Battle Royale on the list?


----------



## sel (May 31, 2009)

Didn't really think the movie was really all that tbh. The Manga of it though was fabtastic though


----------



## Elite Ace (May 31, 2009)

None


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 31, 2009)

Major League one and two is missing from the list :/


----------



## Lucaniel (May 31, 2009)

Blazing Saddles
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Die Hard
E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial
Enter the Dragon
Goodfellas
Groundhog Day
The Lord of the Rings
The Matrix
The Shawshank Redemption
Star Wars
Terminator 2: Judgment Day 
Titanic
Toy Story

14, more than I thought.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2009)

Hollie said:


> 15
> 
> Why isn't Battle Royale on the list?



Because it's not that great? Nor was the manga.

Novel all the way. Movie was good, but the acting wasn't always all that. The Manga was just gore porn. The novel had purpose. The characters were also well fleshed out.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmm...on that list I have seen:

Casablanca (1942) - lol...it's actually older than my dad....by a year.
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (2000)
E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial (1982)
The Godfather (1972)
The Godfather, Part II (1974)
Jaws (1975)
The Lord of the Rings (2001,2002,2003)
The Matrix (1999)
Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)
Princess Mononoke (1999)
Psycho (1960)
Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981)
Saving Private Ryan (1998)
Schindler's List (1993)
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (1937)
The Sound of Music (1965)
Star Wars (1977)
Titanic (1997)
To Kill a Mockingbird (1962)
Toy Story (1995)
The Wizard of Oz (1939)


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 1, 2009)

I really don't keep track of all the movies that I've seen over the years.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 2, 2009)

_12 Angry Men
2001: A Space Odyssey
The African Queen
Alien
All About Eve
Annie Hall_ (much prefer _Sleeper_ and _Love & Death_ )
_Apocalypse Now
Blade Runner
Blazing Saddles
Bonnie and Clyde
Bridge on the River Kwai
Bringing Up Baby
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Casablanca
Chinatown
Citizen Kane
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Die Hard
Do the Right Thing
Double Indemnity
Dr. Strangelove (<3)
Duck Soup
E.T.
Enter the Dragon
The Exorcist
The French Connection
The Godfather
The Godfather pt. II
Goldfinger
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_ (They should be ashamed that they placed this on the list, instead of _Once Upon a Time in the West_ or _Once Upon a Time in America_)
_Goodfellas
The Graduate
Grand Illusion
Groundhog Day
A Hard Day's Night
It Happened One Night
It's A Wonderful Life
Jaws
King Kong
The Lady Eve
Lawrence of Arabia
The Lord of the Rings
M_ (definitely high on my list of my all time fucking favorite films. Peter Lorre is fucking amazing! )
_M*A*S*H
The Maltese Falcon
The Matrix
Modern Times
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Animal House
Network_ ()
_Nosferatu
On the Waterfront
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Paths of Glory_ (fucking brilliant)
_Princess Mononoke
Psycho
Pulp Fiction
Raging Bull
Raiders of the Lost Arc_ (_Last Crusade_ is superior.)
_Rear Window
Rebel Without a Cause
Rocky
Roman Holiday
Saving Private Ryan
Schindler's List
The Searchers
Seven Samurai
The Shawshank Redemption
The Silence of the Lambs
Singin' in the Rain
Snow White and the Seven Dwarves
Some Like It Hot
The Sound of Music
Star Wars
Sunset Blvd.
Terminator 2
The Third Man
This Is Spinal Tap
Titanic
To Kill a Mockingbird
Toy Story
The Usual Suspects
Vertigo
When Harry Met Sally...
The Wizard of Oz
_

I think that makes for a grand total of 15 movies I have left to watch until I die. Surprisingly, I own _Women of the Verge of a Nervous Break Down_ so my death is coming ever close.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) 12 Angry Men
> 2) 2001 Space Odyssey
> 3) 400 Blows
> 4) Alien
> ...




That will be it for at least a few weeks


----------



## Lamb (Jun 3, 2009)

So I watched _Blow Up_ tonight, simply because I saw it on the list, and I'd never heard of it. I can safely say, I want my 2 hours back. That was a waste of my fucking time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2009)

lol, it's pure art house stuff. I was surprised how high I rated it because I hate that kind of structure. But it never bored me.

You should watch Dario Argento's "Deep Red", which was clearly inspired by Blow Up. It has the same actor who accidently witnesses a murder and tries to solve it. It focuses on the actual mystery and has the same manipulation of what we see theme.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 3, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, it's pure art house stuff. I was surprised how high I rated it because I hate that kind of structure. But it never bored me.
> 
> You should watch Dario Argento's "Deep Red", which was clearly inspired by Blow Up. It has the same actor who accidently witnesses a murder and tries to solve it. It focuses on the actual mystery and has the same manipulation of what we see theme.



I feel like the flaw with _Blow Up_ is that it seems to be meant to be driven by the fact that it's unique and the main character. But the main character was a complete and total bore, at least in my opinion, and the unique "24 hours in the life of an artist" aspect was completely over shadowed by how unlikeable he really is.

Also, I like Dario Argento. But haven't seen _Deep Red_, so I'll look into it. Though what this movie really reminded me of is _The Conversation_, which just brings up the question, why isn't _The Conversation_ on that list?


----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2009)

Lamb said:


> So I watched _Blow Up_ tonight, simply because I saw it on the list, and I'd never heard of it. I can safely say, I want my 2 hours back. That was a waste of my fucking time.



If you follow the list and watch them all, you would want your 2-3 days back at least.

 @ crouching tiger, hidden dragon being on the list


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

Lamb said:


> So I watched _Blow Up_ tonight, simply because I saw it on the list, and I'd never heard of it. I can safely say, I want my 2 hours back. That was a waste of my fucking time.



Had a good premise, but...it just sucked. Way to damn slow.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 3, 2009)

Yasha said:


> If you follow the list and watch them all, you would want your 2-3 days back at least.
> 
> @ crouching tiger, hidden dragon being on the list



Already seen way over the majority of them 

@Chee; yeah, the pacing was way too slow


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2009)

1. The 400 Blows
2. The Bicycle Thief 
3. Blade Runner
4. Blazing Saddles
5. Blow Up
6. Blue Velvet
7. Bonnie and Clyde
8. Casablanca
9. Dr. Strangelove
10. E.T.
11. The Godfather
12. It Happened One Night
13. Jaws
14. The Lord of the Rings
15. M
16. The Matrix
17. Animal House
18. Princess Mononoke
19. Psycho
20. Pulp Fiction
21. Raging Bull
22. Raiders of the Lost Ark
23. Rear Window
24. Rocky
25. Saving Private Ryan
26. Schlinder's List
27. The Shawshank Redemption
28. The Silence of the Lambs
29. Singin' in the Rain
30. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
31. The Sound of Music
32. Star Wars
33. Terminator 2
34. The Third Man
35. Titanic
36. To Kill a Mockingbird
37. Toy Story
38. Vertigo
39. The Wizard of Oz 
40. The Exorcist
41. Godfather Pt. II
42. Groundhog Day
43. King Kong
44. (some of) Lawrence of Arabia 
45. Goodfellas


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 3, 2009)

Lamb said:


> I feel like the flaw with _Blow Up_ is that it seems to be meant to be driven by the fact that it's unique and the main character. But the main character was a complete and total bore, at least in my opinion, and the unique "24 hours in the life of an artist" aspect was completely over shadowed by how unlikeable he really is.
> 
> Also, I like Dario Argento. But haven't seen _Deep Red_, so I'll look into it. Though what this movie really reminded me of is *The Conversation*, which just brings up the question, why isn't _The Conversation_ on that list?


Great film. But this list seems more about trying to tap every genre and account for impact/influence than just listing off 100 top-class movies.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 3, 2009)

erictheking said:


> Great film. But this list seems more about trying to tap every genre and account for impact/influence than just listing off 100 top-class movies.



Except _The Conversation_ is hugely influential 

then again, I could list any number of films that had a huge impact/are highly influential that seem to have been ignored.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2009)

bwahaha, Chee will never defeat me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> bwahaha, Chee will never defeat me.



That just means you're gonna die sooner.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Except _The Conversation_ is hugely influential
> 
> then again, I could list any number of films that had a huge impact/are highly influential that seem to have been ignored.


I can't be arsed looking through the list, but I meant there's probably something there to fill the 'conspiracy/mystery' quota. They've left out a few war films for example because they already have a few in there, but that'll be the case for any list?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) 12 Angry Men
> 2) 2001 Space Odyssey
> 3) 400 Blows
> 4) Alien
> ...



61) Breathless

Didn't do much for me. Next will probably be Bridge of the river Kwai or whatever. Dont know when though.


----------

